# recall question



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Would anyone recommend purchasing this eBook for $8.95?

The Recall: Teach Your Dog To Come When Called

If not, what recall resource would you recommend? Shama is great at a recall in class, but she's not so great at a recall in any other context . . .

Here's what the advertisement (from The Whole Dog Journal) says . . .

_Imagine Every Dog Owner's Worst Nightmare Happening to You&#8230;

Your dog is running straight towards the street. You're calling his name, yelling "Come!"

What does he do?

We know you're careful with your dog. He's always leashed. He never bolts out of the door. He doesn't like to chase squirrels. Until the moment he's unsecured and he takes off.

Is your dog trained to reliably come when called?

Most of us are working on a reliable "recall," but our pooches haven't entirely gotten the hang of it...yet. Well, he better...

Introducing The Recall: Teach Your Dog to Come When Called, the must-have manual for teaching your dog an instantaneous, joyous, fast recall, without a second thought. In this eBook from The Whole Dog Journal, we've gathered the best advice from our contributors and top-notch trainers. Inside is everything needed for a reliable recall. You'll learn...

Why the "come to me or else" method DOES NOT work 
That dogs make decisions like accountants: "Is this good for me or bad for me?" 
Why using a long leash is an essential training aid, and a retractable one is a big NO at any time 
The 5 steps to creating a positive association with your recall cue. 
The importance of having two recall cues. The second is only for emergencies and should be 100% effective, in all conditions 
7 tips for handling an off-leash crisis. The most difficult-yet-most-important rule to follow...DON'T PANIC! 
This easy-to-read, step-by-step guide is your key to the reliable recall. And this eBook is available for purchase exclusively from The Whole Dog Journal - download The Recall today!

_


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Would anyone recommend purchasing this eBook for $8.95?
> 
> The Recall: Teach Your Dog To Come When Called
> 
> ...


I haven't seen the book, so can't really comment on it directly. I general, things from Whole Dog Journal are pretty good, and always positive based. I'll tell you what I did, and although it was a lot more expensive than that, I think it was worth every penny. I took Susan Garrett's "Recallers" course:

Recallers | Susan Garrett: Dog Trainer, Agility Champion, Owner of Say Yes Dog Training

Here's a short little video that shows some of the progressive steps. I can honestly say that this course is why Kodi has the recall he has. I really should sign up to do the younger two. They are not NEARLY as reliable, and I KNOW it's because I haven't done all the proofing steps I did with Kodi during the course. And, yes, ALL of them have perfect "formal obedience" type recalls. It's completely different.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's the best I've found by Leslie Nelson Leslie Nelson Training Materials, Really Reliable Recall, Proof Positive, Family Dog Classes at Tails-U-Win! Dog Training Center, Positive Training with Positive Results, Manchester, CT, TailsUWin, Manchester Connecticut


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Karen! The "Ruby's Recallers Story" video at the link is really great. I didn't see the "short little video that shows some of the progressive steps," however. Can you please give me that link? This sounds like a great course!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

kikopup on youtube is a great dog training resource. She has a few videos on recall: https://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup/search?query=recall


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, the "Ruby" video was very interesting and inspiring! Wow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks, Karen! The "Ruby's Recallers Story" video at the link is really great. I didn't see the "short little video that shows some of the progressive steps," however. Can you please give me that link? This sounds like a great course!


Sorry! forgot to put the link in!!!:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Karen would this work on any dog? I have never had a problem with recalls on my dogs but Sophie is a bit of a challenge. There is nothing I have that is more important to her than what she is focused on. I can't of course give her super yummy treats she can only have her food which I bake into little cookies. Boring. She loves her toys but I have not been at all successful in having that be higher value for her. I have done the recall on walks, turn and run and squeal etc and she does chase me but it doesn't cross over to real life stuff. She does obedience recalls fine. But still can't call her in the yard without a drag line as I get the cold shoulder and puppy birdie. LOL. I think it would not be a problem if I could have a special treat for her like cheese etc but can't.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Karen would this work on any dog? I have never had a problem with recalls on my dogs but Sophie is a bit of a challenge. There is nothing I have that is more important to her than what she is focused on. I can't of course give her super yummy treats she can only have her food which I bake into little cookies. Boring. She loves her toys but I have not been at all successful in having that be higher value for her. I have done the recall on walks, turn and run and squeal etc and she does chase me but it doesn't cross over to real life stuff. She does obedience recalls fine. But still can't call her in the yard without a drag line as I get the cold shoulder and puppy birdie. LOL. I think it would not be a problem if I could have a special treat for her like cheese etc but can't.


I'm not positive, but I know you are a good trainer, and my experience was that the class is broken down into such small steps, and it's so much FUN for the dog that I think there is a very good chance it would work!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks I'll definitely consider it!


----------

